# What type of material would make a good fish cleaning table top?



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

I would like to build a portable fish cleaning table. An obvious choice for the legs would be Schedule 40 PVC but I am unsure about the table top. What would be a good product to use for the table top that wouldn't break the bank? Starboard is a great choice but expensive. I am interested in a 24" X 48" top.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Stainless or uhmw


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

starboard


----------



## tailchaser22 (Aug 14, 2005)

Ultra High Molecular Weight Plastic or (UHMW), Delrin, Polycarbonate, Thick Plexiglass


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

*tabletop*



tailchaser22 said:


> Ultra High Molecular Weight Plastic or (UHMW), Delrin, Polycarbonate, Thick Plexiglass


 high density fiberboard. can't remember the name of the co., but they're in Bellville. it's the stuff used for poling platforms. google high density fiberboard or high density plastic fiberboard.


----------



## BudT (Mar 29, 2011)

I dont know how much you want to spend but my wife got me one from Academy for Christmas. It is a plastic table top with folding legs, a recessed section to keep the water on the table w/ a water hose holder, and a circle cut out at one end for putting a garbage can below it. It was about $50 I think. you could get a plastic folding table from Sams and just cut a hole in one end. I'd do that before I bought the one from Academy. Beats cleaning them on the tailgate!


----------



## ChampT22 (Mar 7, 2011)

I purchased a blue barrel (maybe 30gl), it was the right height for me. I purchased a good size sheet of plastic that they use for cutting boards and secured it to the barrel. Nothing to rust or corrode and I can easily move it. Find a place that sells plastic and they can help you with selection, you can also ask if they any remnants.


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

im about to make one as well. i found a place down here in corpus that sells HDPE for a good price, so i think i'm going to use that. also, a good sized sheet of teflon works well.


----------



## StevenPituch (Jan 1, 2011)

@corykj. Please tell us the supplier in Corpus. I am very interested in getting the HDPE and other plastics as well.


----------



## unclefes (Jul 13, 2006)

go get one of the big cutting boards at academy.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Local plastics shops will sell you a large section of cutting board. If you could make it out of stainless though that would be fantastic. I've been meaning to get a slab of it and put it on an old gas BBQ grill stand that my brother-in-law gave me but haven't gotten around to it because all the plastics shops here in SA are over on the East side.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Thompson's marina in Baytown has a cleaning station that made out of some sort of green board...anyone know what that stuff is ?


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

If you need this type of material around the Brazosport area you can try these guys...

[FONT=Century Gothic, Arial, Helvetica]S.G.& P., Inc.
1022 N Ave G
Freeport, Texas 77541
[/FONT][FONT=Century Gothic, Arial, Helvetica]979-233-7491
800-880-7722[/FONT]


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

ChampT22 said:


> I purchased a blue barrel (maybe 30gl), it was the right height for me. I purchased a good size sheet of plastic that they use for cutting boards and secured it to the barrel. Nothing to rust or corrode and I can easily move it. Find a place that sells plastic and they can help you with selection, you can also ask if they any remnants.


X's 2 just right


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

"SeaBoard" avalible @ Bodecker Plastics in Shiner, TX. May wanna check out Specialty Aluminum, they make a fish cleaning table with whatever you may want on it. Sink, water, connections, washouts etc....


----------



## letsgofishin (Sep 28, 2009)

*I like my SS*



justletmein said:


> Local plastics shops will sell you a large section of cutting board. If you could make it out of stainless though that would be fantastic. I've been meaning to get a slab of it and put it on an old gas BBQ grill stand that my brother-in-law gave me but haven't gotten around to it because all the plastics shops here in SA are over on the East side.


My son brought me food prep table (SS) from a resturant that went outta business. I love it but had to put a backstop on it. Just used (galvanized) brackets and treated wood for that.
:texasflag


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

It may be too heavy for your app but Ikea sells oak butcherblock by the foot. Its about an inch and a half thick by 25+ inches wide. Won't dull your fillet knife like SS and pretty sure it's a little cheaper than starboard. Only need to hose off and put mineral oil or linseed oil on it for maint. If for a mobile/truck app I'd look into getting a reciever hitch-type carrier like they sell for coolers and such only raised up to table height. I've had friends in the past that fabbed up their own carriers for different purposes and I think it would work well for fish cleaning table as well...(angle iron is cheap)...jm.02
.


----------



## Fish-n-Chips (Sep 28, 2011)

I bought one of these tables, and for the price couldnt get the 1/2 thick starboard and make it myself. Works great and portable, tailgate, on counter top, anywhere.

http://www.buckwoodcraft.com/portable_fish_cleaning_station.htm#36x18 station


----------



## mikereds (Jul 1, 2011)

you cant go wrong with stainless steel. my 2 cents.


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

3/8" acrylic from any plastics shop, can buy a sheet of it and cut it with a table saw then use acrylic epoxy to assemble it, just scuff the surface to give it some texture or glue something to it so it's not so slick


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

HDPE, believe me, i work at a major plastics distributor here in Shiner, starboard is ok, just doesn't clean as easy. Way cheaper than stainless also.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

I use a pair of plastic folding saw horses and a piece of treated plywood now. But I'm thinkin' about checking with a store that sells countertops to see if I can score a leftover chunk of Corian.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I scored a nice 3'x4' slab of cultured marble and made a sweet cleaning station. Corian is about the same


-mac-


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

SSST said:


> HDPE, believe me, i work at a major plastics distributor here in Shiner, starboard is ok, just doesn't clean as easy. Way cheaper than stainless also.


You work at boedecker? I used to come by and pick up lexan from there

-mac-


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I scored a nice 3'x4' slab of cultured marble and made a sweet cleaning station. Corian is about the same
> 
> -mac-


There ya' go, we're on the same wave length! The plywood I use now is about that size and it works fine, it's just heavy as h***.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You work at boedecker? I used to come by and pick up lexan from there
> 
> -mac-


Yessir, one of the good perks about working here is i have plenty of cutting boards, lol.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I agree that stainless, marble, corian, etc may make a very nice looking cleaning table, BUT to me plastic is a no-brainer just for the simple reason you can cut into it which is what a cleaning table should be.


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

you carry waters and snacks in that book bag you're wearing in your avatar pic? trapperkeeper!





Smackdaddy53 said:


> You work at boedecker? I used to come by and pick up lexan from there
> 
> -mac-


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Do you ever have anything positive to say or add on this forum? Take a chill pill and brush the chip off your shoulders. Just saying......hwell:



parts henry said:


> you carry waters and snacks in that book bag you're wearing in your avatar pic? trapperkeeper!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Its called a life jacket douschebag! My neice and nephews father drowned not too long ago right in front of them and i wear it if im ever fishing with them because they are still messed up from it. You wanna keep running your mouth we can do it in person. 


-mac-


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

If you want to go plastic get HDPE (High Density Polyethylene). Cheaper than UHMW and Teflon and works fine. That's what most cutting boards are made of. UHMW is great for wear resistance and Teflon is great for heat resistance - neither of which you need.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Bocephus said:


> Thompson's marina in Baytown has a cleaning station that made out of some sort of green board...anyone know what that stuff is ?


Is it a board or plastic? If plastic it could be recycled UHMW - One of the plastic mfg made theirs in green. Otherwise, I don't have a clue.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Viking48 said:


> Is it a board or plastic? If plastic it could be recycled UHMW - One of the plastic mfg made theirs in green. Otherwise, I don't have a clue.


It looks like some sort of plastic, but that is the only place I've ever seen it.


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

is it a stearns? never seen a pfd that looks like a napsack. sorry to hear about their dad, but just a question. keep running your mouth and i'll get green lake on your arse



Smackdaddy53 said:


> Its called a life jacket douschebag! My neice and nephews father drowned not too long ago right in front of them and i wear it if im ever fishing with them because they are still messed up from it. You wanna keep running your mouth we can do it in person.
> 
> -mac-


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Viking48 said:


> Is it a board or plastic? If plastic it could be recycled UHMW - One of the plastic mfg made theirs in green. Otherwise, I don't have a clue.


If it's green, it's UHMW, you can get that stuff in all sorts of colors. HDPE is a little more rigid than UHMW, it's considered more of a "food grade" plastic which means it cleans up better because of it's rigidty. If any of you guys ever need a table top, let me know, i'll hook you up, we'll even put a radius on the edges for you.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

mine is a treated 2X12 ist then 2x6's behind it 10' long works for 2 people and is about 8" higher than a normal table

yea i know about treated wood , but seriously how long is your fish on it ?

stainless is too slick although it maintains great

starboard or similar works well , the filets do't slide around on the rough sided on near as bad makes a great board over the ss table too.

ck out starion and wilsonarts counter top as well


----------

